# dimension ultraburn



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I know its a new lab and might lack feedback but has anyone run the new ultraburn

10mg yoh

10mg syn

15mg sib

20mg dmaa

200mg caff

Or did anyone use the d hacks prodcut in the past how did you find them? Currently on clen looking for something extra and its either this of the t5 extreme


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

i still got some hacks ultraburn, very good for losing weight and killing appetite, but makes me feel odd as f**k.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

i had some of the older stuff with clen and my heart was pumping out of my chest, good stuff


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

just get some malay tiger clen m8, strongest clen ever


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

im finishing up some d hacks clen this week i had left before starting DNP next week.

Just wondering if the other ingredients are safe to run along side dnp

I was just thinking sib would be good whilst on dnp to stop the cravings i get.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> im finishing up some d hacks clen this week i had left before starting DNP next week.
> 
> Just wondering if the other ingredients are safe to run along side dnp
> 
> I was just thinking sib would be good whilst on dnp to stop the cravings i get.


 I take Sib on DNP. Helps the cravings.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

barksie said:


> just get some malay tiger clen m8, strongest clen ever


 Try the maxtreme pharma clen 1st mate !!!!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

DC1 said:


> I take Sib on DNP. Helps the cravings.


 how much that was my thoughts. you think i should use ultraburn or just stick with 20mg sib


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

HammerHarris said:


> Try the maxtreme pharma clen 1st mate !!!!


 what the same time as dnp?

I was planning to keep the clen for after the dnp to stop a rebound of the t3

so 3 weeks dnp and t3 50mcg, finish dnp week 3, contuine t3 for a week then follow with 2 weeks clen then 2 week eca to prevent rebound


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> how much that was my thoughts. you think i should use ultraburn or just stick with 20mg sib


 Ultraburn spaces me out for the day.

I stick to 15mg Sib per day. Also take 50mg T3.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> what the same time as dnp?
> 
> I was planning to keep the clen for after the dnp to stop a rebound of the t3
> 
> so 3 weeks dnp and t3 50mcg, finish dnp week 3, contuine t3 for a week then follow with 2 weeks clen then 2 week eca to prevent rebound


 No sorry mate i meant before you say how strong malay tiger clen is !! The maxtreme is some potent stuff !!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

HammerHarris said:


> No sorry mate i meant before you say how strong malay tiger clen is !! The maxtreme is some potent stuff !!


 i never mentioned malay tiger


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> i still got some hacks ultraburn, very good for losing weight and killing appetite, but makes me feel odd as f**k.


 This and I can't sleep for 2 days after taking it once


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> i never mentioned malay tiger


 I mentionrd Malay tiger, I can only vouch for Malay as I have never taken maxtreme , but after dnp clen don't cut it for me


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> i never mentioned malay tiger


 Haha its this crappy phone ....its meant for the fella above you !!!!!


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Ultraburn had me up all night even taking it early mornin and it messed up my willy


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

Using the Dimension labs Ultraburn at the minute and on par with the old stuff


----------



## NordViking (Mar 9, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> I know its a new lab and might lack feedback but has anyone run the new ultraburn
> 
> 10mg yoh
> 
> ...


 Where have these stats come from? I'm not sure if it's my tolerance or what, but the new stuff feels stronger. I'm on day ten and it has been four hours since I took my last one, my pupils are like spaceships still.

The lack of cravings and hunger is great.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

NordViking said:


> Where have these stats come from? I'm not sure if it's my tolerance or what, but the new stuff feels stronger. I'm on day ten and it has been four hours since I took my last one, my pupils are like spaceships still.
> 
> The lack of cravings and hunger is great.


 from my supplier

I didnt bother running any.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Interested in this, can anyone explain the feeling on it? Buzzing or zombied?

I like amp citrate but never touched dmaa before


----------



## Obhuan (May 31, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Interested in this, can anyone explain the feeling on it? Buzzing or zombied?
> 
> I like amp citrate but never touched dmaa before


 I feel wired and really focused for a couple of hours but then crash and feel really spaced out. It makes me sweat buckets too, even on half a tab. I've never tried a full one but wouldnt like to either getting to sleep on the stuff is a nightmare even when taken first thing in the morning. If you can put up with it im sure its a really good fat loss aid Ive just never put up with it long enough to find out.


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

Used hacks ultraburn and found it didn't give the stim effect like t5 and didn't have a crash when it wore off just killed appetite which is what I wanted.

im currently using dimension t5 and it's good also got dimension anavar and Winnie so hoping they good to go Aswell


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

awesome would love to get my hands on some of that


----------



## Vallas (Jan 12, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> from my supplier
> 
> I didnt bother running any.


 Did your tablets smell of vinegar and have small red dots on them??


----------



## SpartanXL (May 15, 2016)

I got a set of the dimensions lab ultraburn and they don't seem to effect me at all. The d hacks gave me a good pick me up and curbed hunger great. With the dimensions lab, not so much. Anyone have that experience?

And my ultraburn had had the red dots on it too.


----------



## Xxxx (Feb 20, 2017)

I was on dhacks ultraburn an they were brilliant, suppressed my appetite and had me bouncing of the walls loved them, lost loads of weight up to 5-6 pounds a week with a dieting. Been on dimensions ultraburn now for a month and not having the same affects at all no buzz, not really affecting me. The tablets are different in colour too not the same as dhacks. They look like the pic above, with the red spots they do also smell like vinegar.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like its not what it says on the tin anymore?


----------



## Floyd67 (Aug 16, 2017)

Mines work a treat

Feel them kick in about 20 mins after taking them

hunger is non existent

Dick non existent


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Xxxx said:


> I was on dhacks ultraburn an they were brilliant, suppressed my appetite and had me bouncing of the walls loved them, lost loads of weight up to 5-6 pounds a week with a dieting. Been on dimensions ultraburn now for a month and not having the same affects at all no buzz, not really affecting me. The tablets are different in colour too not the same as dhacks. They look like the pic above, with the red spots they do also smell like vinegar.





Floyd67 said:


> Mines work a treat
> 
> Feel them kick in about 20 mins after taking them
> 
> ...


 Interesting this, the dimensions t5 are not the same as the d hacks either

i used d hack 4 weeks ago and dimensions now and there totally different

might try these ultra burn instead, Iv got there yohimbine tho and it make me get all hot and cold and shevery


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Floyd67 said:


> Mines work a treat
> 
> Feel them kick in about 20 mins after taking them
> 
> ...


 Do they still give a really strong stimulating effect mate?


----------



## CHRIS GW (Dec 19, 2017)

Floyd67 said:


> Mines work a treat
> 
> Feel them kick in about 20 mins after taking them
> 
> ...


 Plus you're up at nearly 2am! Are these a new ish batch? Purchased recently? I had these a few months ago, didn't do much for me tbh apart from f**ked my sleep up. You just taking 1 at a time? I could take 2/3 of the ones I had...


----------



## Floyd67 (Aug 16, 2017)

SickCurrent said:


> Do they still give a really strong stimulating effect mate?


 Yes I get a strong stim effect off them.



CHRIS GW said:


> Plus you're up at nearly 2am! Are these a new ish batch? Purchased recently? I had these a few months ago, didn't do much for me tbh apart from f**ked my sleep up. You just taking 1 at a time? I could take 2/3 of the ones I had...


 I probably bought these about a year ago and I would never personally take more than one as DMAA doesn't really agree with me I feel like after a week or so I start getting a really bad mood crash later in the day off them.


----------



## CHRIS GW (Dec 19, 2017)

Dimensions stims just seem really hit or miss these days, mainly miss. Tbf most stims these days are bullshit. Even the Kaizen Ephedrine I can take like 12 of them at once and not even feel anything other than a mild buzz, and they're supposedly 8mg each...


----------

